# Uber Eats stacked order transparency



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

On a 2 order trip how can you tell the breadwinner trip ?.Since Uber Eats drivers are Independent Contractors shouldn't UE 'S show the delivery agent the total breakdown of each trip on the offer ? On a two trip offer if you cancel the wrong one you can take a big time screwing.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Crbrocks said:


> On a 2 order trip how can you tell the breadwinner trip ?.Since Uber Eats drivers are Independent Contractors shouldn't UE 'S show the delivery agent the total breakdown of each trip on the offer ? On a two trip offer if you cancel the wrong one you can take a big time screwing.


Most double orders have no "breadwinner", but among the ones that do, you can only make an educated guess about which order is the better paying one based on estimated food total for each order. 

The food totals for most double orders tend to be somewhat comparably priced.

You have no way of knowing which customer corresponds to which dropoff address unless it's a regular customer.

The entire independent contractor system is long overdue for major reform because the current system is a corrupt joke.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The point is to get you to take shitty offers! Knowing the game why would they inform you which is the pig? If you wanna cancel one you’re going to have to play “Uber Roulette” which will result in you shooting yourself in the head.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> The point is to get you to take shitty offers! Knowing the game why would they inform you which is the pig? If you wanna cancel one you’re going to have to play “Uber Roulette” which will result in you shooting yourself in the head.


I hate the piggybackers just as much as the next guy, but if I separate myself from my part in it - it’s literally the only way they have to get shitty orders delivered.

So - yeah, once in a while when we cancel we get the short end, but most of the time it’s guessable.

In my experience, it’s frequent that both orders are mediocre, but combined it’s a good offer.

I just accept it as a business risk; thankfully, it’s not thousands of dollars I’m risking, just a few bucks.

If the overall amount works for me and pick up is from the same place - I’m fine with it. What annoys me more is that UE hides the fact that pick up is at two separate locations. That’s when I cancel (and - yes, it’s a risk sometimes).


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> The point is to get you to take shitty offers! Knowing the game why would they inform you which is the pig? If you wanna cancel one you’re going to have to play “Uber Roulette” which will result in you shooting yourself in the head.


For the first time last night, I got a 2 mile $8.50 double from Chipotle.
Usually, after I mark the first one as complete, I don't even look at the payout. Last night, I did, and it was for $2.
It ruined my evening. Just the mere fact that it got delivered first, and at all, really ticked me off.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> For the first time last night, I got a 2 mile $8.50 double from Chipotle.
> Usually, after I mark the first one as complete, I don't even look at the payout. Last night, I did, and it was for $2.
> It ruined my evening. Just the mere fact that it got delivered first, and at all, really ticked me off.


I stopped caring. It’ll happen, so why stress about it? Literally the only person upset is you. Add the person to your sh!t list and move on. If you’re happy overall - it’s really all that matters.

I know - easier said than done. I loathe freeloaders. And with UE, you don’t even know who the freeloader was till an hour after.


----------



## PFUNK (9 mo ago)

Typically if the total order is satisfactory in pay, I just accept it. But it depends on the situation for me. Like, if the second order got added later after I accepted the first one, I may accept it if I'm trying to complete a quest. But sometimes I've seen piggy backers even under $2. I will spitefully denied those on principle. Even if it's the same location.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Stacks here, are mostly poop sandwiches.

I reject them.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I actually called driver support once thinking they would help me. Haha!
When I got to the first pickup they said they never received an Uber order.
I called support to see if they could tell me how much the second order would pay. 
of course they said they couldn’t tell me.

I went ahead and did the second order. Guess what? It only paid $3.

it’s just a big gamble


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Crbrocks said:


> On a 2 order trip how can you tell the breadwinner trip ?.Since Uber Eats drivers are Independent


AFAIK, no. Unless the stacked one comes in after you accepted the first.

I usually just accept if the total for both is decent. Sometimes it comes out that both were good. Sometimes one was very good and the other measly. It's been suggested that the apps do that on purpose so the lowball delivery gets accepted. Based on experience, I give that some credence.




Nats121 said:


> but among the ones that do, you can only make an educated guess about which order is the better paying one based on estimated food total for each order.


I've only ever done that once with UE. I ended up picking the lowball one 🤦‍♂️.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> AFAIK, no. Unless the stacked one comes in after you accepted the first.
> 
> I usually just accept if the total for both is decent. Sometimes it comes out that both were good. Sometimes one was very good and the other measly. It's been suggested that the apps do that on purpose so the lowball delivery gets accepted. Based on experience, I give that some credence.
> 
> ...


That's precisely the reason for Uber's lack of transparency. They don't want drivers dumping the bad one.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


Holy dog shit! Texas?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ColonyMark said:


> Holy dog shit! Texas?


Imagine R. Lee Ermey, as a dasher.


----------

